# Question , Wheel Spacers ?



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

TT 2017 Roadster Quattro 2L Turbo , will 20mm back and 15mm front will be okay ? wheel rub ? thanks


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

What wheel offset, width & tyre size are you running, as a lot will depend on that ?


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

Holt2498 said:


> What wheel offset, width & tyre size are you running, as a lot will depend on that ?


stock 19 inch


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Putting spacers on alloys takes a good number of variations.

Without the actual offset, tyre size and alloy width, your asking people advice on a unknown quantity.

I'm happy to help anyone who wants to put the effort into asking a serious question, with serious responses.


----------



## DBrawl (Dec 6, 2019)

I'll jump in. I've been thinking about wheel spacers, too. Maybe not quite so wide, tho. I have the 20 inch wheels. 255/30-20. Rims are 9 inches wide with a 42mm offset.


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

Holt2498 said:


> Putting spacers on alloys takes a good number of variations.
> 
> Without the actual offset, tyre size and alloy width, your asking people advice on a unknown quantity.
> 
> I'm happy to help anyone who wants to put the effort into asking a serious question, with serious responses.


here u have SA the variations , Stock Wheel 19 inch , Stock Tire 245 , and the Offset no idea but i know its stock
so if u can help great if u cant just shut up , somebody will thank u


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

manaudi said:


> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> > Putting spacers on alloys takes a good number of variations.
> ...


Wow - great response

here's a 30 second google search

245/35ZR19 93Y	9Jx19 ET52

15mm spacers all round should be ok, 20mm rears might be liable to catching, tyre make can also make a difference even if it's the same tyre size.

Other than that I'll shut up and let you crack on.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

off-set of 9x20 OEM wheel is 52, not 42



DBrawl said:


> I'll jump in. I've been thinking about wheel spacers, too. Maybe not quite so wide, tho. I have the 20 inch wheels. 255/30-20. Rims are 9 inches wide with a *42mm offset*.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> off-set of 9x20 OEM wheel is 52, not 42
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stock 20s are ET52. With a 12mm spacer you get a net ET40 on a 9 inch rim. This works well front and rear:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/downloa ... &mode=view

Fills the arch nicely, no rubbing or chavving poking.


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

ianle said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > off-set of 9x20 OEM wheel is 52, not 42
> ...


thank u for the answer , short and sweet and with pic , i will try 12mm


----------



## DBrawl (Dec 6, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> off-set of 9x20 OEM wheel is 52, not 42
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was looking for info on my wheels I found a couple different websites that show an offset of 42mm for the 20 inch rims. They list the 19 inch rims as 52mm. Could you tell me where you found your information? I have a TTS. Would the offset be different for a TT or a TTRS? If I do get spacers I'd hate to get the wrong size and risk messing up my tires, or worse the wheel arches. Cheers!


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

DBrawl said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > off-set of 9x20 OEM wheel is 52, not 42
> ...


Hi, I have also seen websites quoting AUDI TT / TTS 8S 9x20 alloys as ET42, this is completely incorrect and has been published in error, then quite possibly copied by other websites.

If you have original AUDI 8S OEM ALLOYS and they are 9x20 they will definitely be ET52 and tyre size of 255/30/20 - you will be safe with a MAXIMUM 15mm spacers all round, make sure when you order the spacers that you get the longer wheel bolts at the same time.

To be 1,000,000% sure and put your mind at rest just take one wheel off, they will be stamped with the offset on the inside of the alloy cast into the alloy itself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DBrawl (Dec 6, 2019)

Holt2498 said:


> Hi, I have also seen websites quoting AUDI TT / TTS 8S 9x20 alloys as ET42, this is completely incorrect and has been published in error, then quite possibly copied by other websites.
> 
> If you have original AUDI 8S OEM ALLOYS and they are 9x20 they will definitely be ET52 and tyre size of 255/30/20 - you will be safe with a MAXIMUM 15mm spacers all round, make sure when you order the spacers that you get the longer wheel bolts at the same time.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the response! I have my winter wheels and tires on right now so I just checked my 20 inch rims and sure enough! ET52! I never thought to actually look at the rim. Would have been so much easier. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone tried spacers on the 20" alloy sports 10 yspoke wheels on the TT?

What's a suitable size?

Wheels are 255/30/20


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check what clearances you have & put your wheel measurements into this website. Simple.
https://www.willtheyfit.com/?width=225& ... 13#content
Hoggy.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

ianle said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > off-set of 9x20 OEM wheel is 52, not 42
> ...


What I said.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

-BigMac- said:


> Anyone tried spacers on the 20" alloy sports 10 yspoke wheels on the TT?
> 
> What's a suitable size?
> 
> Wheels are 255/30/20


15mm maximum all round, you'll be fine, works well. No rubbing, catching etc


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Holt2498 said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tried spacers on the 20" alloy sports 10 yspoke wheels on the TT?
> ...


Awesome. Appreciate it, thanks a lot  Will upload pics when done


----------

